# HDMI cables



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Been having issues with cables not holding up. Either audio goes out or the video does.
Currently looking at Blue Jeans Cable, for my next cables. Is this a smart choice, and do I need the silver plated leads.

Thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Over priced, look at monoprice and buy one of theirs and you will be happy. What is the cause of the cables failing, are you constantly unplugging them?


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Audiodreamer said:


> Been having issues with cables not holding up. Either audio goes out or the video does.
> Currently looking at Blue Jeans Cable, for my next cables. Is this a smart choice, and do I need the silver plated leads.
> 
> Thanks again


Hey Mike. Is it a very old cable? What version is it (1.2, 1.3a, 1.3b, etc)? Is the A/V signal dropping in & out or going out all together? Aside from something being physically wrong with the cable it may be a bandwidth issue. I'm sure a Blue Jeans cable would be a fine upgrade.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, some cables no matter how much they cost can have bandwidth issues especially over long runs, just because they are expensive does not always guarantee they will work for what you need, what you need to find is a low cost cable which has been fully tested and guaranteed to work over long runs, and it need not cost a fortune.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

[QUOTEWhat is the cause of the cables failing, are you constantly unplugging them?QUOTE]

The answer is no 



> Is the A/V signal dropping in & out or going out all together?
> 
> Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...reply&noquote=1&p=249451#ixzz0jHj4mZld/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

What led you to conclude the issue was with your cable? Very few cable boxes work well with hdmi so that is certainly not a basis for the conclusion.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

> What led you to conclude the issue was with your cable?/QUOTE
> 
> After I realized the component cables were allowing better colors to be produced, and now more tiling issues.
> 
> Now as for the one with the blu ray player, I only have one other cable and it is leaving my receiver going to display. I guess I could take the one I think is bad and go from my set top box and see if I get sound out of it to tv


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Now I am baffled. The other day put in a movie, no sound. this seemed unusual. Tried everything could not get it going. This evening I took the supposedly bad cable from my set top, I have sound. Put it back on my blu ray and I have sound, although with a different movie. Could one movie not allow sound thru hdmi or something else?????????


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Audiodreamer said:


> Now I am baffled. The other day put in a movie, no sound. this seemed unusual. Tried everything could not get it going. This evening I took the supposedly bad cable from my set top, I have sound. Put it back on my blu ray and I have sound, although with a different movie. Could one movie not allow sound thru hdmi or something else?????????


It seem more like an intermittent problem with the cable.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I may have to recant my complaint with my cables. I tinkered around a little more. The component inputs don't seem to be working on my Onkyo 606. It's about 4 months out of warranty. My on screen display seems to not be working either. Neither of which should be an issue, because I never use the component inputs anyway. But these symptoms could be associated with my sound issue. The presumed bad cable seems to be working fine now.

I found on avsforums that others are having similar issues, all have had their 606's about the same time frame or less.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure with the 606 but dont you have top assign the inputs in the user menu of the Onkyo? I wonder if thats why the component inputs are not working.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

did all of that. tried both comp. inputs on back with both my set top box and my blu. I am sure that I disabled the hdmi input at the same time I selected comp. for tv or blu. If I did not would the receiver automatically be looking for signal thru hdmi and not see the comp.????

With my set top if I have both the comp. and hdmi plugged it automatically goes out on the hdmi cable.
Although I have been watching tv with comp. direct to tv. Anywho just things I am going over in my brainhousing. Going to go do some further checks.


----------

